
Study Suggests People Prefer Bing’s Design To Google’s, But Still Won’t Switch - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/25/study-suggests-people-prefer-bings-design-to-googles-but-still-wont-switch/
======
whughes
What do you mean by "prefer?" It seems like people say that Bing is better in
certain design criteria, but they still use Google. They use Google's design
because it seems more familiar. That sounds to me like people prefer Google's
design. I also suspect Google has tweaked its design to maximize this comfort
and familiarity, so even if Google doesn't appear the slickest, they cultivate
huge brand loyalty. Bing just feels generic, although nice.

------
mustpax
Just ask anyone who conducts taste studies for food companies: there's a
surprisingly large discrepancy between what people think they enjoy and what
they actually enjoy.

This study seems pretty well done, and there were some interesting findings I
didn't expect. Still I find the idea of asking people if they would switch
kinda dubious. At the end of the day, we just have to look at if they do
switch.

~~~
shib71
I'd be interested in seeing the actual questions. The ones mentioned in the
summary (how easy was it to find the shopping area? and others about the
Explore Pane) seem biased towards Bing.

------
csomar
Even if I liked Bing, there's no reason why I should make the move and the
trouble.

I use Gmail, Analytics, Adsense... so it's better to find search, all in one
place.

